# Pictures of the new Grand Floridian DVC rooms.



## chriskre (Apr 28, 2013)

Pictures of the Grand Floridian DVC rooms.
Thanks to DVC News.


http://dvcnews.com/index.php/compon...rand-floridian/2254-new-vgf-model-room-photos


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for sharing  
It looks very nice.


----------



## chriskre (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm not crazy about them yet.  
Maybe after I see the 2 bedrooms I'll change my mind.

I do like the wood floors though.  
I hate when they put carpeting in timeshares.
Always makes me look for the bed bugs hiding out.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 29, 2013)

My biggest complaint with all DVC properties (except OKW) is the small kitchen table and kitchen.  I know most people don't do much cooking or entertaining at Disney, but we do.

But we're Disney nuts.  We've stayed (in 2BR units) at 9 of the 11 current DVC properties (everything except Vero Beach and Hilton Head), and we look forward to this one (and especially the Polynesian!) as well.


----------



## chriskre (Apr 29, 2013)

Michael, I think the idea is that you eat in the restaurants.  :ignore:


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 29, 2013)

Mouseowners' site is talking about the white sofas, which will indeed be hard to keep clean.  I like the decor, though, which is actually very much like my house.  

I love the decor.  Just me.  I wouldn't put the sofa to work much because I would be at the parks, then straight to the comfy bed for rest and putting my feet up.  I am not much for the living rooms at any timeshare resort.  They are mostly very uncomfortable.  

If they put king beds in the studios, I would always take a studio and just ignore the sofa.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 2, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> My biggest complaint with all DVC properties (except OKW) is the small kitchen table and kitchen.  I know most people don't do much cooking or entertaining at Disney, but we do.
> 
> But we're Disney nuts.  We've stayed (in 2BR units) at 9 of the 11 current DVC properties (everything except Vero Beach and Hilton Head), and we look forward to this one (and especially the Polynesian!) as well.



 we only eat breakfast in our villa and those tiny little tables are my biggest complaint too.

Michael, I'm trying to picture the table at VGC, I think those were bigger than the WDW resort ones. 



Though I will say the Beach Cottages at VB have huge tables and for DVC a very roomy kitchen with a great view. Easily could seat the max capacity of the unit at the table. Same with the Grand Villas at WDW.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 2, 2013)

I think VGC tables are the same.  A fixed bench, table, and a couple chairs.  That's how BLT (our most recent stay) was, too.


----------



## chriskre (May 13, 2013)

More pictures of the progress.

http://disneybythenumbers.com/blog_files/Grand Floridan Villa Construction Update.html

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dbtn/sets/72157624818380023/


----------



## tomandrobin (May 13, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> My biggest complaint with all DVC properties (except OKW) is the small kitchen table and kitchen.  I know most people don't do much cooking or entertaining at Disney, but we do.
> 
> But we're Disney nuts.  We've stayed (in 2BR units) at 9 of the 11 current DVC properties (everything except Vero Beach and Hilton Head), and we look forward to this one (and especially the Polynesian!) as well.



Try a grand villa......Lots of seating around that table!


----------



## JulieAB (May 13, 2013)

VGC 2 bedroom tables were huge! At least, I thought so when I sat there one morning. We had 6 in a dedicated, and I think it sat about 8, plus the bar! I couldn't understand why the living room was so lacking though, especially a second sitting chair. We loved watching w of c twice a night in front of the windows.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (May 13, 2013)

chriskre said:


> Michael, I think the idea is that you eat in the restaurants.  :ignore:



This idea makes sense for regular folks who live in their house and go on vacations for few weeks each year. Michael lives in his house few weeks each year :rofl::hysterical:


----------



## chriskre (May 13, 2013)

tomandrobin said:


> Try a grand villa......Lots of seating around that table!



One day I'll score one thru RCI, one day.


----------



## chriskre (May 13, 2013)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> This idea makes sense for regular folks who live in their house and go on vacations for few weeks each year. Michael lives in his house few weeks each year :rofl::hysterical:



:hysterical:  I think you're right.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 13, 2013)

It might seem like it, but I'm actually in my own house about half of the time.  (Or almost half the time, anyway!)

Once, my wife joked that once the kids are out of the house, maybe we could travel a little more.


----------



## amycurl (May 14, 2013)

In the original link, there was mention that fixed weeks would be sold. That's a first for DVC, correct? I'm assuming these would be only event weeks, like Starwood has in some of their properties. I wonder how that will change the dynamic for other owners, both there and elsewhere--thoughts?


----------



## MichaelColey (May 14, 2013)

I think they did that at Aulani, too.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (May 14, 2013)

Fixed Weeks are probably easier to manage than points. So, until the resort is offered for sale, there's a lot of "what if".

TS


----------



## chriskre (May 14, 2013)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> Fixed Weeks are probably easier to manage than points. So, until the resort is offered for sale, there's a lot of "what if".
> 
> TS



It would be a hybrid week if that were the case where if they didn't want to use it then they would get the points.  
I'm not sure what event weeks they would sell at GF.  
Maybe Christmas & New Years.


----------



## slum808 (May 14, 2013)

If they use the same rules as Aulani, any week can be purchased as a fixed week. You just have to pay the extra 10%. Its automatically booked for you, or you can cancel and use the points. You get the points assigned to the week. You don't get anything for the extra 10% you paid for. DVCnews.com reported that they saw a deed registered at Aulani for a fixed week in an OV Grand Villa. Talk about $$$.


----------



## ctrayer (May 15, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> My biggest complaint with all DVC properties (except OKW) is the small kitchen table and kitchen.  I know most people don't do much cooking or entertaining at Disney, but we do.
> 
> But we're Disney nuts.  We've stayed (in 2BR units) at 9 of the 11 current DVC properties (everything except Vero Beach and Hilton Head), and we look forward to this one (and especially the Polynesian!) as well.



Mike, have you ever gotten an RCI exchange to the Grand Californian?  I have never heard of anyone getting the Grand Californian through RCI and was just curious since you have stayed in a lot of DVCs.  I just started using RCI Points last year to stay in OKW, BCV and this year in November SSR so I am on my way to hopefully hit them all.  Thanks for all the info you post here.


----------



## tomandrobin (May 15, 2013)

ctrayer said:


> Mike, have you ever gotten an RCI exchange to the Grand Californian?  I have never heard of anyone getting the Grand Californian through RCI and was just curious since you have stayed in a lot of DVCs.  I just started using RCI Points last year to stay in OKW, BCV and this year in November SSR so I am on my way to hopefully hit them all.  Thanks for all the info you post here.



Not Mike.....But Yes, there have been successful exchanges into VGC using RCI. 

The resorts is small and very popular, so the number of available exchanges is very limited.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 15, 2013)

Yes, we got a 2BR around Easter last year.  LOVED IT!

It was under 40 TPU, so my cost was under $600.  One evening when I was grilling steaks, a VGC owner was there grilling hot dogs.  He had planned a last minute weekend trip, but nothing was available at VGC so he used his points for a Grand Californian hotel unit for a few days.  I think he probably paid quite a bit more for 3 days in the hotel than it cost me to get a week in a 2BR.  Advance planning pays off.


----------



## ctrayer (May 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info on VGC.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for next year's trip to Disneyland California at the end of May.  Got the Ongoing Search already set-up but I have always been able to pick up RCI exchanges by checking everyday around 7 months out and find availability before the Ongoing Search even picked them up.  Thanks again.


----------



## JulieAB (May 17, 2013)

Fyi, I spoke to an RCI supervisor the other day who said there haven't been VGC deposits past memorial day weekend (which was in sightings last year).


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 17, 2013)

I cannot even get VGC studios or 1 bedrooms as an owner of points at OKW and SSR.  This is at 7 months.  There are sometimes 2 or 3 bedrooms, and that is expensive.  

We wouldn't need a car, and I don't mind paying more points to stay at VGC, if I could get in!  I need to plan ahead and book five nights right at the seven-month mark during the slow season.  We do love VGC.  Of course, I borrowed all but 59 of next year's points.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 20, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I cannot even get VGC studios or 1 bedrooms as an owner of points at OKW and SSR.  This is at 7 months.  There are sometimes 2 or 3 bedrooms, and that is expensive.
> 
> We wouldn't need a car, and I don't mind paying more points to stay at VGC, if I could get in!  I need to plan ahead and book five nights right at the seven-month mark during the slow season.  We do love VGC.  Of course, I borrowed all but 59 of next year's points.



Hmm, when I look at VGC for when I would head out west, right at the 7 month window 8am EDT, there are always 1brs available, sometimes studios.


----------

